# Tpms



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes, you just have to have them reprogrammed. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

CRUZEEE said:


> Yes, you just have to have them reprogrammed.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes no problem. The reprogramming is to have the car understand where ea. TPMS sensor is.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Okay thanks! If I take the old wheels and tires and bring the new ones for the dealer to install, do you think they can transfer the tpms and do the reprogramming for free?


----------



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

danielp23 said:


> Okay thanks! If I take the old wheels and tires and bring the new ones for the dealer to install, do you think they can transfer the tpms and do the reprogramming for free?


It won't be for free as it is some what time consuming swapping the sensors over and to also reprogram them. I could see them charge you an hour or hour and a half for labor only. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

My dealership charges me 1 hour labor if I fart in the waiting room

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

danielp23 said:


> Okay thanks! If I take the old wheels and tires and bring the new ones for the dealer to install, do you think they can transfer the tpms and do the reprogramming for free?


Ya definitely not going to be free. Just call some tire shops that are local to u and see what they quote. I just had 4 tires mounted and balanced for less than 60 bucks. I installed my wheels back on my car myself and went back to them after installed and they synced my tpms for free.


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

danielp23 said:


> Can you take off a TMPS off a stock wheel and put it onto another wheel? I currently have a steelies and I might be getting the stock 18's soon and I wanted to know if I could just use the TMPS from the steelies and use them on the 18s.


You found some LTZ rims?


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

EcoTech2.0 said:


> Ya definitely not going to be free. Just call some tire shops that are local to u and see what they quote. I just had 4 tires mounted and balanced for less than 60 bucks. I installed my wheels back on my car myself and went back to them after installed and they synced my tpms for free.


Well I work at a dealership so hopefully I can get one of the mechanics to mount them, but I just need to figure out how I'm going to transfer the TMPS's..


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

crauls1010 said:


> You found some LTZ rims?


Yeah haha, finally on eBay for a reasonable price.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Why not just buy a brand new set of TPMS for your new rims? Then just use your steelies and its tpms as your winter tire set up?


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Why not just buy a brand new set of TPMS for your new rims? Then just use your steelies and its tpms as your winter tire set up?


This^^ A new set of tpms sensors will only run u around 100 bucks on ebay. Most tire places want u to replace the valve stems anyways whenever they switch them to a dif rim.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

EcoTech2.0 said:


> This^^ A new set of tpms sensors will only run u around 100 bucks on ebay. Most tire places want u to replace the valve stems anyways whenever they switch them to a dif rim.


I may or may not get new tmps sensors. I don't need the steelies personally cause I live in SoCal and there is never snow. I might just end up selling the steelies.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

danielp23 said:


> I may or may not get new tmps sensors. I don't need the steelies personally cause I live in SoCal and there is never snow. I might just end up selling the steelies.


Ya if thats the case Id just transfer the tpms over then.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

I know there's a video and thread on how to reprogram the sensors but my dealership wants $100 to do it.... would it just be cheaper to buy the reprogram tool and do it myself?


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

danielp23 said:


> I know there's a video and thread on how to reprogram the sensors but my dealership wants $100 to do it.... would it just be cheaper to buy the reprogram tool and do it myself?


Wow, that is a lot just to do a relearn! This may help u, here is a thread I made awhile back to help with the relearn process.. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...mational-thread-about-relearning-process.html


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

EcoTech2.0 said:


> Wow, that is a lot just to do a relearn! This may help u, here is a thread I made awhile back to help with the relearn process.. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...mational-thread-about-relearning-process.html


Yeah I saw this thread, did you buy the tool or try the manual way? And do you think it's safe to use the same lug nuts from the steelies on the 18s?


----------

